# Hen Has Bleeding Toe Nail



## 1234CockaDoodleDoo (Jan 30, 2014)

I just noticed my 36 week old Barred Rock hen has a nail bleeding I put hydrongen peroxide on it and used quick stop on it. The bleeding has slowed down a little but still bleeding. Should I clean and re apply or just not stress it?

Sent from my HTC One using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

